# how does death curl look like?



## mozkaynak (Sep 23, 2009)

could anyone describe or better show a picture or illustration of death curl?
Thank you very much highly appreciated.


----------



## ghordy (Sep 23, 2009)

Google it.

It's too upsetting for members on this board.

Oh my gawd... Lulu! Lulu!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes! Or better yet, there are probably pictures right here on the boards...


Try 'deathcurl' or 'deceased'..


----------



## Ictinike (Sep 23, 2009)

Take your hand, palm down on a table.

Now curl your fingers up at the first knuckle like your making a fist but don't go all the way to a fist.


----------



## arachnorama (Sep 23, 2009)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 23, 2009)

There's no way you haven't seen a dead spider ever...you ever see one with the legs curled under the body?  That's a death curl.

The first guy who posted wasn't kidding when he said many users here don't like the sight of it.  I freaked out when my wolf spider was in a death curl....TWICE...


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 23, 2009)

mozkaynak said:


> could anyone describe or better show a picture or illustration of death curl?
> Thank you very much highly appreciated.


You asked for it, you got it. Click the thumbnail if you need a larger version.



*Warning:* If the tarantula doesn't smell dead it may not be. Immediately move it into an ICU (do a search) and cross your fingers. These creatures are sometimes capable of performing some amazing resurrections!


----------



## arachnorama (Sep 23, 2009)

AH.  That looks SAD!

I've never seen a tarantula so... DEAD!


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 23, 2009)

My 6" A. geniculata in the death curl. DKS killed her. All legs would be under the spider












She was my favorite and my first tarantula death in 9 years.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 24, 2009)

This is by far the most depressing thread I have EVER seen. 

Shame on you. You made someone show my favorite T in a death curl.


----------



## Arachnocentric (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sad now


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2009)

*Man, that's like asking what a dog smeared on the road looks like.. no one wants to see it  *


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

i agree that what a death curl looks like is something that a T keeper should know, but a search would have been the more considerate route to go.(that's what i did)  Why would you want people to post pics of dead Ts when some of us consider them part of the family............

That said
toes under body=death curl
knees over carapace=pouting/ stressed


----------



## Roski (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh well this was a nice thread to wake up to... excuse me while I go check up on my Ts to reassure myself and to get these images out of my head.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 24, 2009)

Roski said:


> Oh well this was a nice thread to wake up to... excuse me while I go check up on my Ts to reassure myself and to get these images out of my head.


Thanks for the laugh. Theres nothing wrong with seeing dead T's. Its a fact of life. Loved ones die all the time. In the case with the hobby, the death curls often gets confused with other poses that the tarantula does. These are the poses that are similar but are super confortable poses I have found my T's doing. I have many but these are just a couple.
Male P. regalis






Female A. geniculata 






Female P. regalis






Female B. boehmei


----------



## dtknow (Sep 24, 2009)

A lot of times it seems tarantulas like to clean their feet/palps after a meal and that has startled me a few times.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 24, 2009)

Forgot to add...
How do you tell the difference? Theres always one or two legs partially extended in these poses. Most of the time its the rear legs. I have been seeing these poses for years. Like I stated above, its only done when they are super confortable. Its like letting their guard down.


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Nov 20, 2009)

its sad to see such a thing.......may i ask something ......its also sad but i just need to know.....what is the distinct smell of a dead T? sorry for the question but.... i just need to know


----------



## JackieFarber (Nov 20, 2009)

wow some people on here get way too seriouse....he wanted to see what a dead tarantula looks like...it's not the end of the world....everything dies....and i love my tarantula but in the end it is a spider and it will die someday...you don't need to go check on your spider because you saw a picture of a dead one....


----------



## flamesbane (Nov 20, 2009)

ancient flowers said:


> its sad to see such a thing.......may i ask something ......its also sad but i just need to know.....what is the distinct smell of a dead T? sorry for the question but.... i just need to know


Like something dead...? To me it smells like any dead reptile or small mammal...


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 20, 2009)

AB is starting to get depressing...first a thread with a video of male munching, and now this. I've been in the hobby since January (almost a year!) and I'm now just starting to get okay with seeing it. And I think that's because we've had a few T's die so I look at them. And I force myself to look at those pictures, too. I remember when I read TKG, the picture of the dead....hold on let me check...smithi (actually the same one Stan already posted) bugged me so much that I actually covered up the picture while I read those pages. Like I said, I'm _starting_ to get used to it, but it's still not something I like to see.

 

Cassandra


----------



## 7mary3 (Nov 20, 2009)

To answer Lazarus' question: a dead T will smell similar to rotting seafood. Think shrimp that's gone bad.


----------



## Stitch_geevi (Nov 29, 2009)

hey dont complain about pics of dead Ts... those pics actually helped me ALOT just now... i posted a thread asking why my T was doing sortof a half-way death curl, those guys werent sure, then i stumbled on this one. 

apparently some have never seen their Ts do this unless there really was something wrong, but for those of us who have, its good to know the difference between "im dead" and "i trust this place so much im gunna FULLY lay down for a while.. please do not disturb"


----------



## barabootom (Nov 29, 2009)

Pikaia said:


> *Warning:* If the tarantula doesn't smell dead it may not be. Immediately move it into an ICU (do a search) and cross your fingers. These creatures are sometimes capable of performing some amazing resurrections!


The warning here is excellent advice.  I have a male pamphobeteus sp platyomma that was tagged badly on a front leg by the female after mating.  He was in a complete death curl for almost 2 days but completely recovered and has made several sperm webs and is eating very well since.  He didn't even lose the leg.  If your T still has any life in it put it in ICU.


----------



## bobusboy (Aug 28, 2010)

DKS is nasty i feel sorry for all who've lost Ts to that, its horrifying, I've resigned my self to 48 hours in an ICU if i see symptoms of that and if they don't improve then to the freezer x_X


But man....death curl looks so sad.


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 29, 2010)

There is no shame in the thread (except the search function wasn't used lol). But I know it is a touchy subject. I just lost a T to dks. Just a wee little baby. death curl is a sad thing to see.


----------



## CAK (Aug 30, 2010)

Part of life is death and vice versa.  I can only assume the OP hasn't seen a death curl and quite frankly, it is a pretty slang term.

Maybe there is more to the story.


----------

